# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  شيخ الأزهر: الفقر يبيح الإيقاف المؤقت للإنجاب والتعقيم  ممنوع في كل الأحوال

## فهد

شيخ الأزهر: الفقر يبيح الإيقاف المؤقت للإنجاب والتعقيم  ممنوع في كل الأحوال

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نشكر الأخ فهد على جهده وموضوعاته المفيدة والتى تثرى هذا المنتدى ونتمنى منه المزيد....*
*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------

